# Complete Case Build nothing Pre-Made



## Trigger911 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello its me again but i got a project for my new case I'm So tired of my old Koolance pc-901 case. But i seen this one called the ufo2-horizon for 399 i cant afford it so I'm gonna fabricate it. But i might put a work log here if an admin will allow it if they post here and say its cool or ill put it on my non used blog site for msn lol.
heres my ideas but my father is an engeener hes going over these atm b4 i take them and the everything metal fabricated.
btw the pictures are attachments for the 56kers

btw the red circles on my mob is the heat spots but thats why I'm building a new case I'm using a full tower and i hate it and the way its designed sucks.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 17, 2007)

Trigger911 said:


> Hello its me again but i got a project for my new case I'm So tired of my old Koolance pc-901 case. But i seen this one called the ufo2-horizon for 399 i cant afford it so I'm gonna fabricate it. But i might put a work log here if an admin will allow it if they post here and say its cool or ill put it on my non used blog site for msn lol.
> heres my ideas but my father is an engeener hes going over these atm b4 i take them and the everything metal fabricated.
> btw the pics are attachments for the 56kers



Pretty sure worklogs are fine here, as long as they have content 

Those images look pre-made, do you have actual dimensions for the case? and are you experienced with professional drafting at all?

Seeing what is made already is one thing, but building your own you will see all of the revisioning and compromises that had to be made to design it the way they did.

Why not just all out design it from scratch?

Its actually pretty easy, and if you can get the metal fabbed for you, its even easier.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 17, 2007)

btw heres a revised atx diagram, I removed some of the irrelevant and/or outdated information.






Do note that this lists AGP-PCI-ISA slot dimensions, NOT pci-E dimensions.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 17, 2007)

this is why i posted here allot of people together for the same cause thanks but my dad is gonna draft up the frame and no no drafting experience i tried messing with autocad for a few days my father used to own a construction company but it when under and got bought out. But i would also like to get btx support on this case also since atx will problay be phased out on my next upgrade or the one after. But my dad is drafting it up in his spare time and hes got a guy on his crew that can do the frame and panels for me.  But any ideas and or suggestions would be very nice because it really helps when you got comminity helping you figure out extras or things I would never think of doing.

But thats for the info 

l8z
Triggz Out

btw looked at the one you changed its correct i replaced it with the one i had thanks allot and by the way i couldn't find specs for pci-e any way i could get this thing cross platform.i would liek it able to do about anything i do in the next few years lol


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 17, 2007)

Trigger911 said:


> this is why i posted here allot of people together for the same cause thanks but my dad is gonna draft up the frame and no no drafting experience i tried messing with autocad for a few days my father used to own a construction company but it when under and got bought out. But i would also like to get btx support on this case also since atx will problay be phased out on my next upgrade or the one after. But my dad is drafting it up in his spare time and hes got a guy on his crew that can do the frame and panels for me.  But any ideas and or suggestions would be very nice because it really helps when you got comminity helping you figure out extras or things I would never think of doing.
> 
> But thats for the info
> 
> ...



Well its not so much PCI-e slot locations, as long as the bracket spots line up. I would suggest using a mobo tray or something to measure for a guide.

and don't bother with BTX. Its long been dead. Just follow the ATX FF and it should be good to go for quite some time. Maybe add some Matx holes as well.

The biggest advantage of a custom case is the fact YOU get to pick the layout.

Make use of it. Design things *where you want*. 

Forget any and everything about how normal cases are laid out. They aren't always the.. BEST... ;D

Especially if you're going to build something like a phase change or water loop inside. The amount of customizability could make something incredibly more effecient.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yea i plan on that but i don't have a pci-e mobo i cant afford it lol if you look at my specs i got a dump for a pc but I'm happy i get to out show my friends with amd fx 64 5200 lol i out preforms them in all the test but video encoding. But ill mostly just want to get the i/o slots where I need them or make the movable or something. But if you got any sites for a good read for this part of the job would be useful its very hard to find info on fabricating cases.

awyea i forgot to mention i figuered the pci-e cards when in about the same place but i might have been wrong lol


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 17, 2007)

Trigger911 said:


> Yea i plan on that but i don't have a pci-e mobo i cant afford it lol if you look at my specs i got a dump for a pc but I'm happy i get to out show my friends with amd fx 64 5200 lol i out preforms them in all the test but video encoding. But ill mostly just want to get the i/o slots where I need them or make the movable or something. But if you got any sites for a good read for this part of the job would be useful its very hard to find info on fabricating cases.
> 
> awyea i forgot to mention i figuered the pci-e cards when in about the same place but i might have been wrong lol



sites... 

Never used em 

The ATX spec data sheet is all you need ;D

Get creative!


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 17, 2007)

kk thanx alot bro


----------

